# 911=227?



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Was 911 an act of terrorism or was it a false flag operation to go to war with iraq and slowly destroy democracy in america?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What Kool-Aid have you been drinking?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

This reminds me of the 911 southpark. 1 + 1 = 2


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> This reminds me of the 911 southpark. 1 + 1 = 2


Check out Improbable Collapse.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:


> This reminds me of the 911 southpark. 1 + 1 = 2


Check out Improbable Collapse.

[/quote]

?









I find more truth to santa clause than I do in this ridiclous uneducated 'theory'.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

I find more truth to santa clause than I do in this ridiclous uneducated 'theory'.
[/quote]

You think Dr Steven E Jones is uneducated?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:


> I find more truth to santa clause than I do in this ridiclous uneducated 'theory'.


You think Dr Steven E Jones is uneducated?
[/quote]

No I just think hes some ego maniac who wants to get his name out there so hes using his "education" to bully the uneducated brain dead idiots who eat this crap up


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i think its because he thinks just because he is smart he automatically knows what happened thats a load of horse sh*t


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

No I just think hes some ego maniac who wants to get his name out there so hes using his "education" to bully the uneducated brain dead idiots who eat this crap up
[/quote]

I don't think that is the case. History is repeating itself.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> This reminds me of the 911 southpark. 1 + 1 = 2


Me too... In the words of cartman... "2+7+37 = 911"









Just thought it was funny because if you listened to the addition it totally didn't add up.

That being said I don't see how someone in the govt could have made the decision to let it happen, that's a cold hearted mofo..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

> I don't think that is the case. History is repeating itself.


History? Do tell? Pearl Harbor?


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> This reminds me of the 911 southpark. 1 + 1 = 2


Me too... In the words of cartman... "2+7+37 = 911"









Just thought it was funny because if you listened to the addition it totally didn't add up.

That being said I don't see how someone in the govt could have made the decision to let it happen, that's a cold hearted mofo..
[/quote]

I believe it. Any man could be so cold hearted, when the price is right.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

havent heard of the history on this one other than the first time it happened hahahaha


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> > I don't think that is the case. History is repeating itself.
> 
> 
> History? Do tell? Pearl Harbor?


Feb 27 1933. july 18 64 AD.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

So your comparing 9/11 to Hitler and the burning of rome??

You sound like a little puppet for these "educated" people pushing out their agendas. Do you have any clue what your talking about or you just repeating what you hear?


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> So your comparing 9/11 to Hitler and the burning of rome??
> 
> You sound like a little puppet for these "educated" people pushing out their agendas. Do you have any clue what your talking about or you just repeating what you hear?


You have govt officials being caught in lies and scandals all the time.
If you believe that America is immune to tyranny by it's own government you are naive.
You should read the words of your founding fathers.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

you should move to mexico


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:


> So your comparing 9/11 to Hitler and the burning of rome??
> 
> You sound like a little puppet for these "educated" people pushing out their agendas. Do you have any clue what your talking about or you just repeating what you hear?


You have govt officials being caught in lies and scandals all the time.
If you believe that America is amune to tyranny by it's own government you are naive.
You should read the words of your founding fathers.
[/quote]










You think corruption is isolated to American politics? And you call me naive.









Where are you from? Canada?

Btw, show me the connection to 9/11, hitler and the burning or rome.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

I never said anything about corruption being isolated to th U.S, we have our for share in Canada aswell. All I am saying is your country is not immune to tyranny.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dude ive seen two of ur things on curruption of america or showing how america is bad?

did america bomb your family or something? are you al quieda ?

you are arent you ..

your undermining american trust starting with this forum... you tricky bastards


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> dude ive seen two of ur things on curruption of america or showing how america is bad?
> 
> did america bomb your family or something? are you al quieda ?
> 
> ...


I don't think america is bad. But there are bad apples on every tree.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:


> I never said anything about corruption being isolated to th U.S, we have our for share in Canada aswell. All I am saying is your country is not immune to tyranny.


Come out with it now man. Ive asked several times.

Are you trying to compare the rise of Hitler to the presidency of George Bush?

Are you trying to compare the condemnation of Arabs to the persecution of the Christians at the hands of Nero for the burning of Rome?

No country is immune to tyranny. Stop with the talking points and say something with substance.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I never said anything about corruption being isolated to th U.S, we have our for share in Canada aswell. All I am saying is your country is not immune to tyranny.


Come out with it now man. Ive asked several times.

Are you trying to compare the rise of Hitler to the presidency of George Bush?

Are you trying to compare the condemnation of Arabs to the persecution of the Christians at the hands of Nero for the burning of Rome?

No country is immune to tyranny. Stop with the talking points and say something with substance.
[/quote]

I believe they are comparable.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:


> I never said anything about corruption being isolated to th U.S, we have our for share in Canada aswell. All I am saying is your country is not immune to tyranny.


Come out with it now man. Ive asked several times.

Are you trying to compare the rise of Hitler to the presidency of George Bush?

Are you trying to compare the condemnation of Arabs to the persecution of the Christians at the hands of Nero for the burning of Rome?

No country is immune to tyranny. Stop with the talking points and say something with substance.
[/quote]

I believe they are comparable.
[/quote]

Since you believe that, than would you please explain parallel between the rise of Hitler to power and the presidency of Bush. Please no 1 sentence replies this time.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Look people, there is absolutly nothing I can say to change any of your minds or prove to you that 911 was an inside job.

If you believe that Al Qaeda did it then good for you that is your right as an individual and frankly I could care less what you decide.

However if you have questions or doubts about the official story then I recommend watching Improbable Collapse.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Kind of what I thought. Instead of being someone elses voice box, I suggest you dig further and find your own truths about things. Dont use other peoples talking points because when you get asked to explain yourself and you cant, you look foolish. Night night.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

This is all highschool crap. Know why?

Cause only in high school is it acceptable to get all your information by sitting on google and pulling random sh*t from the internet from any retard like one self that can make a webpage. The internet has information but its just as biased as a damn newspaper.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I was at the WTC on 9/11 I saw what looked like bombs going off when the planes hit


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> I was at the WTC on 9/11 I saw what looked like bombs going off when the planes hit


What planes? Those were US cruise missiles!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I was at the WTC on 9/11 I saw what looked like bombs going off when the planes hit


What planes? Those were US cruise missiles!
[/quote]
You know what the plane looked like Air Force 1..it was Bush that knocked the towers down


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> I was at the WTC on 9/11 I saw what looked like bombs going off when the planes hit


What planes? Those were US cruise missiles!
[/quote]
You know what the plane looked like Air Force 1..it was Bush that knocked the towers down
[/quote]

Here I thought 1 was a flaming chariot being ridden by emperor Nero and the other was a me-109 being piloted by Hitler himself.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope, I thought the Israelis were in on this...they did it, right?









Oh, wait...Occam's Razor says what?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I am glad Bush is president. You really think Kerry would have done any better? The situation in Iraq is sad only because American soldiers are coming home in caskets. I thank those men every night before bed in my prayers because you better believe if those american hereos were not there those cowardly terrorist would be planning and executing more terrorist acts in democratic nation.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

We need a Jedi Council...


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

FuZZy said:


> I am glad Bush is president. You really think Kerry would have done any better? The situation in Iraq is sad only because American soldiers are coming home in caskets. I thank those men every night before bed in my prayers because you better believe if those american hereos were not there those cowardly terrorist would be planning and executing more terrorist acts in democratic nation.


Kerry couldn't have done much worse. What makes you think the terrorists aren't already planning more attacks?


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Kind of what I thought. Instead of being someone elses voice box, I suggest you dig further and find your own truths about things. Dont use other peoples talking points because when you get asked to explain yourself and you cant, you look foolish. Night night.


Who are you the gov's little sheeple voicebox?
You prove to me the gov wasn't involved (without using the gov's points).


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dumbest thread ever.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Can anyone here explain to me how WTC 7 collapsed?
Was there a third plane at the WTC?
Fires?
How?
Why?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

heat causes fire, press your hand against the wall and pull it down the wall while pressing. you are feeling two things, friction, and heat. the heat is caused by the friction. and if a plane flies into a building im pretty sure theres gonna be some friction. heat + paper (which im sure there was in the towers)= fire. regardless of the jet fuel doesnt burn hot enough bullshit, sh*t still explodes. no one knows if more alqueda terrorist were in the towers at the time with bombs anyway. which would explain the collapse of WTC 7 without doubt. enough ranting, the government had nothing to do with it, nor did they know about it.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

"no one knows if more alqueda terrorist were in the towers at the time with bombs anyway. which would explain the collapse of WTC 7 without doubt."

How can you explain with out a doubt what the cause is, if no one knows the cause?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i said it would explain it, if that was the situation. i

didnt look too deep into this because i know what happened. there could be many more things that caused its collapse, i was just pointing out a possibility.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i said it would explain it, if that was the situation. i
> 
> didnt look too deep into this because i know what happened. there could be many more things that caused its collapse, i was just pointing out a possibility.


I am glad you have all the answers please explain this to me, only 23 secs long.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i refuse to watch any conspiracy theory videos.

i know what happened on 9/11.

some people whos religion makes no sense to anyone, flew some big ass planes into some big ass buildings and killed a shitload of people.

no theory or video will change that.

as much as you want to believe the government was behind it they werent.

maybe they knew it was coming, maybe not.

but i doubt they could have stopped it either way.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i refuse to watch any conspiracy theory videos.
> 
> i know what happened on 9/11.
> 
> ...


Well I wish that were true. It seems americans are losing liberty in the name of security.
How long before americans are monitored as much as the english?
U.K is now the 2nd most monitored populas in the world N. Korea is #1


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

look man, in all honesty i wouldnt care if bush nuked the entire middle east and north korea, possibly china and india for the hell of it. i wouldnt mind at all if we put a god damn bubble around this country and had an extensive screening proces for people to enter the country, citizen or not. so whatever. im done argueing about this. like i said i dont really care.

there was a bit of sarcasm in there but take it as you will.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> look man, in all honesty i wouldnt care if bush nuked the entire middle east and north korea, possibly china and india for the hell of it. i wouldnt mind at all if we put a god damn bubble around this country and had an extensive screening proces for people to enter the country, citizen or not. so whatever. im done argueing about this. like i said i dont really care.


If you don't care then why do you reply?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

because i hate propaganda. i really really do. and this is nothing more than anti-government propaganda scare tactic bullshit.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

all these lives have been lost for the price of OIL! 
when it comes down to it it all about the old mighty dollar

the purpose of the iraq attack was to get hussein out of the way, so the new "democratic" government can share their oil (the oil saddam wanted for himself) with their new found friends (U.S)

this is why all these poor families in your country are having their loved ones returned in a box. it breaks my heart that your government would let such a thing happen.
you people are so bright and good hearted that i can't believe the bush admin is still in office after 6 years


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

A religion that makes no sense did this to our people and now they are paying for it. No country can hang with the US of [email protected]!ng A! They will continue to do their terroists schemes and we will continue to answer with force...


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Curley said:


> A religion that makes no sense did this to our people and now they are paying for it. No country can hang with the US of [email protected]!ng A! They will continue to do their terroists schemes and we will continue to answer with force...


Have you ever studied Islam?
May not make sense to you, but to millions it makes perfect sense.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

there was 3 civilian planes that crashed that day.
they were controlled by terrorist and not suicidal c.i.a. agents.
Cruiser missiles that size are rare or non existant. If they were missiles the size of planes they would betraveling so fast and pack such a punch both building would be destroyed immideately and no-one would be able to film them hit.
Plane fuel is highly flamable. just the trapped heat in the towers could be enough for a total collapse, addding the impact of the plane and down you go.

I saw a 1 hour program on NG about how The twin towers would withstand getting hit by two planes full of fuel. No extra explosives are needed.

there is this guy thats convinced reptils rule the earh, you should lookhim up.

This kind of "propaganda" is merely entertainment and people wanting to get attention/cash.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> there was 3 civilian planes that crashed that day.
> they were controlled by terrorist and not suicidal c.i.a. agents.
> Cruiser missiles that size are rare or non existant. If they were missiles the size of planes they would betraveling so fast and pack such a punch both building would be destroyed immideately and no-one would be able to film them hit.
> Plane fuel is highly flamable. just the trapped heat in the towers could be enough for a total collapse, addding the impact of the plane and down you go.
> ...


I don't remember saying anything about missiles but ok.
Just because a person believes a government would kill it's own citizens to push their agenda forward, does not mean said person believes in aliens or lizard men ruling the world.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:


> A religion that makes no sense did this to our people and now they are paying for it. No country can hang with the US of [email protected]!ng A! They will continue to do their terroists schemes and we will continue to answer with force...


Have you ever studied Islam?
May not make sense to you, but to millions it makes perfect sense.
[/quote]










Just like you studied the corealtion between 9/11, hitler and rome. You have beat around the bush more than enough time for you to pull the answers from the internet.

I do thank you for a great laugh tho


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> there was 3 civilian planes that crashed that day.
> they were controlled by terrorist and not suicidal c.i.a. agents.
> Cruiser missiles that size are rare or non existant. If they were missiles the size of planes they would betraveling so fast and pack such a punch both building would be destroyed immideately and no-one would be able to film them hit.
> Plane fuel is highly flamable. just the trapped heat in the towers could be enough for a total collapse, addding the impact of the plane and down you go.
> ...


*I don't remember saying anything about missiles but ok.*
Just because a person believes a government would kill it's own citizens to push their agenda forward, does not mean said person believes in aliens or lizard men ruling the world.








[/quote]

its one of many theories. like the on where one of the planes had FBI written on the side of it.

some people just want there to be more to quite obvious happnenings, cause its more entertaining.

like crop circles ( people have stated to be responsible and even proved it) still some refuse to let it go " they are alien maps". yeah righ buddy!


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> A religion that makes no sense did this to our people and now they are paying for it. No country can hang with the US of [email protected]!ng A! They will continue to do their terroists schemes and we will continue to answer with force...


Have you ever studied Islam?
May not make sense to you, but to millions it makes perfect sense.
[/quote]










Just like you studied the corealtion between 9/11, hitler and rome. You have beat around the bush more than enough time for you to pull the answers from the internet.

I do thank you for a great laugh tho








[/quote]

Well at least Im good for something.









Anyway I said earlier I could not change anyone's mind or prove my beliefs. 
You will either research the attacks for yourself or assume you know everything that happened that day because LORD BUSH said it happened.

Thank you come again!


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

quinquestriatus said:


> A religion that makes no sense did this to our people and now they are paying for it. No country can hang with the US of [email protected]!ng A! They will continue to do their terroists schemes and we will continue to answer with force...


Have you ever studied Islam?
May not make sense to you, but to millions it makes perfect sense.
[/quote]










Just like you studied the corealtion between 9/11, hitler and rome. You have beat around the bush more than enough time for you to pull the answers from the internet.

I do thank you for a great laugh tho








[/quote]

Well at least Im good for something.









Anyway I said earlier I could not change anyone's mind or prove my beliefs. 
You will either research the attacks for yourself or assume you know everything that happened that day because LORD BUSH said it happened.

Thank you come again!









[/quote]

Did you walk to school today or take your lunch?

Art Bell called....He wants his conspiracy back.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

dude you are already off on a bad foot. Can someone lock this stupid thread


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

A few things:

1.) Your signature is clearly in violation of the rules of this forum. (The byte size is too large by a factor of 5-6.)

2.) "Lord Bush" isn't the only one who said what happened on that day.

3.) Your type also says that Bush is a retard. Ya'll can't have it both ways--either he is a superior criminal mastermind or a retard.

4.) Bush clearly believes in a personal sense of "right". Even if all his advisers were evil enough to hatch this plan (which they aren't), Bush still would have stopped it had he known because it's not "right".


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> I find more truth to santa clause than I do in this ridiclous uneducated 'theory'.


You think Dr Steven E Jones is uneducated?
[/quote]
YES


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

While he is highly educated, I don't believe that I should take him at his word. His "paper" is really only a call to people to prove a bunch of hypotheses that he formulated as a result of the conspiracy he believes in. That's far from academically sound and a good reason why this former academic star retired early from BYU and why the rest of the BYU community ostracized him. As a leading academic, he has a responsibility to actually prove what he espouses before attempting to publish it as fact and he failed miserably in doing so.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_E._Jones


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's a bit of irony...if we used graphs of tables and let their height represent the level of intellect it takes to make an argument, it would appear that most of the conspiracy theorists' views' tables never left the ground...that is, they don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Let's do another ironic graph, shall we?

Let's let the radius of a circle denote how much intellect went into certain positions taken. We'll let my points be the unit circle just so we have something to base this on.

And based on the scale, the radius of the OP's circle would be...let's see here...zero. So if we draw that, we see that...congratulations, that's the first valid point you've made in this thread!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> A few things:
> 
> 1.) Your signature is clearly in violation of the rules of this forum. (The byte size is too large by a factor of 5-6.)
> 
> ...


Bush is a retard, that's my decision. But his administration is full of corruption. Now 911 conspiracy, that's more retarded than Bush himself.

and this whole 227 thing....

is this what we're talking about?






I knew that Jackee was up to no good.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> A religion that makes no sense did this to our people and now they are paying for it. No country can hang with the US of [email protected]!ng A! They will continue to do their terroists schemes and we will continue to answer with force...


Have you ever studied Islam?
May not make sense to you, but to millions it makes perfect sense.
[/quote]










Just like you studied the corealtion between 9/11, hitler and rome. You have beat around the bush more than enough time for you to pull the answers from the internet.

I do thank you for a great laugh tho








[/quote]

Well at least Im good for something.









Anyway I said earlier I could not change anyone's mind or prove my beliefs. 
You will either research the attacks for yourself or assume you know everything that happened that day because LORD BUSH said it happened.

Thank you come again!








[/quote]

dude you have been asked to state how this was related to the rise of hitler and the burning of rome several times. yet you dont ever answer a question you yourself brought up. This is your thread answer the questions if your so smart . If you respond with anything that dosent explain your theory then your an idiot that belives whatever he sees.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Nope, I thought the Israelis were in on this...they did it, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Chatton's Anti-Razor...

Im going back to my corner now


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> dude you have been asked to state how this was related to the rise of hitler and the burning of rome several times. yet you dont ever answer a question you yourself brought up. This is your thread answer the questions if your so smart . If you respond with anything that dosent explain your theory then your an idiot that belives whatever he sees.


He's trying to compare the burning of the Reichstag in 1933 to 911 in the sense that it allows the govt. in either case to impose authoritarian govt. I don't agree with the comparison, but I wish he would just state his case with conviction, and then at least he'd have an argument.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

well unfortently for you quenwhateverthefuckyournameis your opinion could not be any less important. You are a canuck which equals, no one gives a sh*t what you think, say, believe,think about 911, our president or your stupid theories


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

things that convince me about conspiracy theories: 
how many buildings have collapsed because of fire in the US?
what is the melting temperature of the steel in the building, compared to the MAXIMUM burning temp of jet fuel....
why explosive sniffing dogs were removed from both buildings a week before, and the owner of the towers just signed a new insurance policy...
and why all the footage of the plane that hit the pentagon was confinscated (security cams from across the street at gasstations etc) and never released, and why they only found one engine in/near the pentagon, and why the manufacturer of the aircraft that illegidly made the plane that hit, couldnt identify several parts/pieces found at the scene as being part of their plane engines... who knows though? and whos to say forsure....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Holy sh*t-I'm sorry i took the time to actually read all 4 pages of this bullshit-Damn good laugh out of it though!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> things that convince me about conspiracy theories:
> how many buildings have collapsed because of fire in the US?
> what is the melting temperature of the steel in the building, compared to the MAXIMUM burning temp of jet fuel....
> why explosive sniffing dogs were removed from both buildings a week before, and the owner of the towers just signed a new insurance policy...
> and why all the footage of the plane that hit the pentagon was confinscated (security cams from across the street at gasstations etc) and never released, and why they only found one engine in/near the pentagon, and why the manufacturer of the aircraft that illegidly made the plane that hit, couldnt identify several parts/pieces found at the scene as being part of their plane engines... who knows though? and whos to say forsure....


see that actually had some thought put into it. but your right, no one will ever know for sure


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Funny stuff. 
I don't know how many times I have to tell some of you there is nothing I could say to change your minds.

And the thanks for pointing out signature issue, who ever thats was.









Alright here it is.
After Hitler's burning of the reichstag he rises to power and the Germans adopt the Enabling Act.
After 911 Bush put forward Patriot act 1 then 2.
They were false flag operations, carried to invoke fear in their people to put forth their agendas.
Why won't the media tell us about building seven? Is it just a coincidence Marvin P. Bush, the president's younger brother, was in a company called that provided security for the World Trade Center. 
Dr Steven Jones optained samples from ground zero and his test results suggest thermate was used to bring down the towers that day. 
Then you have the anthrax scare. Why is it when the media began to report the fact that members of the White House and Pentagon were taking Cipro before the anthrax attacks were discovered the story was dropped?

Believe what you will, I don't think any of you are stupid for believing what you do.

I find it funny that some of you feel the need to ridicule to get your points across, keep up the good work it is funny.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> well unfortently for you quenwhateverthefuckyournameis your opinion could not be any less important. You are a canuck which equals, no one gives a sh*t what you think, say, believe,think about 911, our president or your stupid theories


ill just re-enforce it again


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> Funny stuff.
> I don't know how many times I have to tell some of you there is nothing I could say to change your minds.
> 
> And the thanks for pointing out signature issue, who ever thats was.
> ...


good points man... i believe the thermite thing is totally possible.... let me dig up a video real quick (please hold...







)
HERE IT IS... might have been posted before but


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

wow... that silenced this topic FAST


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

will after briefly reading this crap fest all i can say is the govt needs idiots to belive this conspirocy crap so that more idiots will beliveteh govt is so powerful that the only way 9/11 could ahve happened was that the govt was involved whne the fact is the govt dropped the ball so bad and the terrorist were determined and prepared and this is what happens.

now if we had some of the policys in place like the ones that caused those muslims to get pulled off the flight last week theres a chance 9/11 wouldnt have happened. but this is not the case.

we were attacked it caused tremenbous damage there where no terrorist detonating bombs in wt 7 when two of the largest building in the world colapse there is massive colateral damage.. have you ever been to NYC? do you thnk the fire dept was in a position to be able to effectively fight fires adn burnding debris the size of several football fields aftger loosing alot of there guys and equitpment???

it wasnt the govt it was a terrorist attack get over it and respect those lost on 9/11


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> will after briefly reading this crap fest all i can say is the govt needs idiots to belive this conspirocy crap so that more idiots will beliveteh govt is so powerful that the only way 9/11 could ahve happened was that the govt was involved whne the fact is the govt dropped the ball so bad and the terrorist were determined and prepared and this is what happens.
> 
> now if we had some of the policys in place like the ones that caused those muslims to get pulled off the flight last week theres a chance 9/11 wouldnt have happened. but this is not the case.
> 
> ...


Believing the attacks were an inside job does not mean I disrespect the victims.
There will always be people like me who question the official story.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> will after briefly reading this crap fest all i can say is the govt needs idiots to belive this conspirocy crap so that more idiots will beliveteh govt is so powerful that the only way 9/11 could ahve happened was that the govt was involved whne the fact is the govt dropped the ball so bad and the terrorist were determined and prepared and this is what happens.
> 
> now if we had some of the policys in place like the ones that caused those muslims to get pulled off the flight last week theres a chance 9/11 wouldnt have happened. but this is not the case.
> 
> ...


Believing the attacks were an inside job does not mean I disrespect the victims.
There will always be people like me who question the official story.
[/quote]

and in no way do i show disrespect to soliders, or their families... i just like to think things through for my self, using what i have learned previously in life.... physics and laws of chemistry dont lie, or change from scenario to scenario... what is, is and what isnt, cant be... i believe the war overseas is necessary, regardless if the govt used 911 as "wool over the eyes" to do what needs to be done... as its hard to modivate a society stuck in its day in day out routines without a reason... which ever you choose to believe would really be impossible to prove anyways so


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

quinquestriatus said:


> will after briefly reading this crap fest all i can say is the govt needs idiots to belive this conspirocy crap so that more idiots will beliveteh govt is so powerful that the only way 9/11 could ahve happened was that the govt was involved whne the fact is the govt dropped the ball so bad and the terrorist were determined and prepared and this is what happens.
> 
> now if we had some of the policys in place like the ones that caused those muslims to get pulled off the flight last week theres a chance 9/11 wouldnt have happened. but this is not the case.
> 
> ...


Believing the attacks were an inside job does not mean I disrespect the victims.
There will always be people like me who question the official story.
[/quote]

yes unfortuntaely the govt has laws to protect your type

in my country we have eehhh cage where we kee the retards..


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> will after briefly reading this crap fest all i can say is the govt needs idiots to belive this conspirocy crap so that more idiots will beliveteh govt is so powerful that the only way 9/11 could ahve happened was that the govt was involved whne the fact is the govt dropped the ball so bad and the terrorist were determined and prepared and this is what happens.
> 
> now if we had some of the policys in place like the ones that caused those muslims to get pulled off the flight last week theres a chance 9/11 wouldnt have happened. but this is not the case.
> 
> ...


Believing the attacks were an inside job does not mean I disrespect the victims.
There will always be people like me who question the official story.
[/quote]

yes unfortuntaely the govt has laws to protect your type

in my country we have eehhh cage where we kee the retards..
[/quote]

Nice, thats funny.
If you don't go along with the herd you are retard, guess I'm a retard.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thinking for yourself doesnt make you a retard... actually quite the opposite


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> thinking for yourself doesnt make you a retard... actually quite the opposite


Sheep have yet to evolve this trait.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

quinquestriatus said:


> thinking for yourself doesnt make you a retard... actually quite the opposite


Sheep have yet to evolve this trait.:rasp:
[/quote]

you guys are retarded, this isnt like beliving in christ this was a terrorist attack that killed thouandand and the results have effected millions is nto about being a sheep to belive the obvious facts you reallyhave to make some bullshit connections to think there were bombers at the wtc...

this isnt about being too cool and thinking differntly then the "crowd"..

ooooo you guys are so cool for not beliving 9/11 was a terrorist attack, man i wish i could be like you.. oh i but i cant im a sheep baahhhh


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

no need to be an ass nismo... in no way do i think i am cool or better than you and any day of the week i would be willing to listen to your side, and logically talk this through based on FACT... nothing else

Maybe the govt knew about the attack and planted thermite before... maybe alqueda is why the dogs werent there, and they planted explosives before they hit it with planes, maybe the govt is alqueda... nobody really knows the truth, so logic and fact is the most simple answer for me


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> thinking for yourself doesnt make you a retard... actually quite the opposite


Sheep have yet to evolve this trait.:rasp:
[/quote]

you guys are retarded, this isnt like beliving in christ this was a terrorist attack that killed thouandand and the results have effected millions is nto about being a sheep to belive the obvious facts you reallyhave to make some bullshit connections to think there were bombers at the wtc...

this isnt about being too cool and thinking differntly then the "crowd"..

ooooo you guys are so cool for not beliving 9/11 was a terrorist attack, man i wish i could be like you.. oh i but i cant im a sheep baahhhh
[/quote]

Have a piss.
I don't think I'm cool for believing what I do.
I am clearly not the poll proves that I am in the minority.
It is you who is the cool one branding people who think differently "retards".
I would be happy to agree to disagree.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Duh, obviously the terrorists acted alone. The United States government would NOT allow an attack like that to happen on purpose and kill thousands of innocent Americans. Anybody who believes otherwise needs to step out of their little nut shell and introduce their paranoid selves to the real world.
~Taylor~


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Duh, obviously the terrorists acted alone. The United States government would NOT allow an attack like that to happen on purpose and kill thousands of innocent Americans. Anybody who believes otherwise needs to step out of their little nut shell and introduce their paranoid selves to the real world.
> ~Taylor~


I don't think the whole government was involved.

Why was NORAD conducting exercises involving an airliner crashing into the WTC the very same day as the attacks. That is a little too coincidental for me.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Duh, obviously the terrorists acted alone. The United States government would NOT allow an attack like that to happen on purpose and kill thousands of innocent Americans. Anybody who believes otherwise needs to step out of their little nut shell and introduce their paranoid selves to the real world.
> ~Taylor~


anybody who doesnt think things through for themselves and believes what is told to them on CNN and fox news needs to expose themselves to the "real world" too.... and give me one reason the govt. or parts of the govt. wouldnt allow this catastrophy to modivate our lazy society... cause its "bad?" or "wrong"... or simply because everybody thinks they wouldnt... do you think they cry or feel bad when a soldier gets killed, or a roadside bomb blows up a club with highschool/college kids in it?







real world is right.... sacrafice is necessary for great changes in society


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Whatever guys, I said what I thought. Now I'm not going to spend the next few days arguing over it in this thread like 90% of you guys do here in The Lounge.

I guess no matter what anybody says, everybody is still entitled to their own opinions, and probably won't change them anyway.








~Taylor~


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Duh, obviously the terrorists acted alone. The United States government would NOT allow an attack like that to happen on purpose and kill thousands of innocent Americans. Anybody who believes otherwise needs to step out of their little nut shell and introduce their paranoid selves to the real world.
> ~Taylor~


anybody who doesnt think things through for themselves and believes what is told to them on CNN and fox news needs to expose themselves to the "real world" too.... and give me one reason the govt. or parts of the govt. wouldnt allow this catastrophy to modivate our lazy society... cause its "bad?" or "wrong"... or simply because everybody thinks they wouldnt... do you think they cry or feel bad when a soldier gets killed, or a roadside bomb blows up a club with highschool/college kids in it?







real world is right.... sacrafice is necessary for great changes in society
[/quote]

I agree. Have you read the Project For A new America Century document skunk?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> Duh, obviously the terrorists acted alone. The United States government would NOT allow an attack like that to happen on purpose and kill thousands of innocent Americans. Anybody who believes otherwise needs to step out of their little nut shell and introduce their paranoid selves to the real world.
> ~Taylor~


anybody who doesnt think things through for themselves and believes what is told to them on CNN and fox news needs to expose themselves to the "real world" too.... and give me one reason the govt. or parts of the govt. wouldnt allow this catastrophy to modivate our lazy society... cause its "bad?" or "wrong"... or simply because everybody thinks they wouldnt... do you think they cry or feel bad when a soldier gets killed, or a roadside bomb blows up a club with highschool/college kids in it?







real world is right.... sacrafice is necessary for great changes in society
[/quote]

I agree. Have you read the Project For A new America Century document skunk?

[/quote]

yeppers.... i did lots of research before i stated my opinion... and after years of chemistry, physics, drafting (architecture and engineering) + a bit of common sence, i see no reason those buildings fell, other than thermite.... and i see no FACT BACKED proof stating otherwise....(facts say similar steel structures have burned longer and more intensely with out collapse) its impossible for jet fuel to collapse the buildings (simple chem) and its impossible for them to find molten metal, and clean cut supports/beams UNLESS? ding ding ding something other than jet fuel was used

it would be impossible for terrorists to get thermite placed, with dogs there, and it would be impossible for a plane to accomplish that with fighter jets, which were also coincidentally 1/2 a globe away...


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

"We have before us the oppertunity to forge for ourselves and for future generations, a _new world order_. A world where the rule of law, not the law of the jungle governs the conduct of _nations_. When we are successful and we will be, we have a real chance at this _new world order_. An order in which a credable U.N can use it's peace keeping role to fufill the promises and visions of the U.N's founders."

-George Herbert Walker Bush sep 11 1991


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:


> "We have before us the oppertunity to forge for ourselves and for future generations, a _new world order_. A world where the rule of law, not the law of the jungle governs the conduct of _nations_. When we are successful and we will be, we have a real chance at this _new world order_. An order in which a credable U.N can use it's peace keeping role to fufill the promises and visions of the U.N's founders."
> 
> -George Herbert Walker Bush sep 11 1991


And this proves that #43 is behind 9/11/01???

I need to get you that card that has the lincoln cent and jfk half on it and then compares what the 2 had in commom, which was quite a bit. Does it mean their deaths were linked? Well, according to your logic is does....

btw, the reply you gave about the question I asked like 2 days ago was pretty bad. I figured 48 hopurs of research online you could have come up with way better.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> "We have before us the oppertunity to forge for ourselves and for future generations, a _new world order_. A world where the rule of law, not the law of the jungle governs the conduct of _nations_. When we are successful and we will be, we have a real chance at this _new world order_. An order in which a credable U.N can use it's peace keeping role to fufill the promises and visions of the U.N's founders."
> 
> -George Herbert Walker Bush sep 11 1991


And this proves that #43 is behind 9/11/01???

I need to get you that card that has the lincoln cent and jfk half on it and then compares what the 2 had in commom, which was quite a bit. Does it mean their deaths were linked? Well, according to your logic is does....

btw, the reply you gave about the question I asked like 2 days ago was pretty bad. I figured 48 hopurs of research online you could have come up with way better.








[/quote]

I don't have to prove anything to you.
You have your beliefs I have mine.
And me waiting 48 hrs to reply is irrelevant.
As I stated before there is nothing I could possibly say to change your way of thought.
If your are confident you know what happened without question, then you shouldn't worry so much about what I think.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> Why won't the media tell us about building seven? Is it just a coincidence Marvin P. Bush, the president's younger brother, was in a company called that provided security for the World Trade Center.


Um, yeah, it is. He was out of the company by the end of 2000...which was before the Bush government was in power.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Bush


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Why won't the media tell us about building seven? Is it just a coincidence Marvin P. Bush, the president's younger brother, was in a company called that provided security for the World Trade Center.


Um, yeah, it is. He was out of the company by the end of 2000...which was before the Bush government was in power.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Bush
[/quote]

K well you missed something in the text.

Walker was also Chairman and CEO of Stratesec/Securacom, whose board of directors included Marvin Bush, from 1999 to the company's liquidation in 2003. He had served as a director of the company since 1987. Securacom had security contracts at the World Trade Center, United Airlines, and Dulles International Airport.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirt_Walker


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> Why won't the media tell us about building seven? Is it just a coincidence Marvin P. Bush, the president's younger brother, was in a company called that provided security for the World Trade Center.


Um, yeah, it is. He was out of the company by the end of 2000...which was before the Bush government was in power.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Bush
[/quote]

K well you missed something in the text.

Walker was also Chairman and CEO of Stratesec/Securacom, whose board of directors included Marvin Bush, from 1999 to the company's liquidation in 2003. He had served as a director of the company since 1987. Securacom had security contracts at the World Trade Center, United Airlines, and Dulles International Airport.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirt_Walker
[/quote]

Ironically, in telling me that I missed something in the text, you proved that you missed something instead. The sentence that you want me to look at just said that Wirt Walker was Chairman/CEO of the company in question from 1999 to the liquidation in 2003. The appositive in the sentence was the only thing which mentioned Bush--but appositives are only used to redescribe a noun and are not generally described by the rest of the sentence.

It CATEGORICALLY DOES NOT SAY that Bush was part of the company until 2003. He, in fact, left in 2000.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

really because he wasnt employed or "left" doesnt mean he couldnt have influenced others from outside, or had a predestened plan set when he left...his brother, the most powerfull man in the US, coulda bribed them somehow, really none of us are to say, as there is lots of corruption in powerfull people (look at Enron, or martha stewart) 
in no way do i believe that above statment, and really its irrelevent cause the facts are, security was sh*t at best... no dogs for the week or so before, that would detect thermite... no fighter jets to scramble cause they are in bumfuk egypt running imaginary drills... jet fuel cant burn hot enough, nor can a jet of that size cause enough structural damage to topple both buildings entirely... maybe from where they hit up at best... and THAT IS FAR FETCHED


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Try again on the bomb-sniffing dogs.

http://www.911myths.com/html/wtc_bomb_sniffing_dogs.html


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Try again on the bomb-sniffing dogs.
> 
> http://www.911myths.com/html/wtc_bomb_sniffing_dogs.html


"Presumably there would have been at least one other dog in tower one, perhaps others working different shifts. It looks like these at least were fixed and not wandering the building, but this would still pose a problem for vehicles bringing explosives."

"presumably"? one dog to cover the entire tower?







dogs were fixed and not wantering building....either way... it states vehicles bringing in bombs... not thermite placed on support beams... and the fact they found molton metal, and beams that tested positive for thermite residue (sulfur etc...) proves the dogs didnt do enough regardless if they were there...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

But what "molten" metal did they find?

And define "sh*t levels" of security...the security had just been removed from a heightened state to a normal one.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

CLICKY
metal pouring.... gushing... from kerosine based jet fuel?
and days later in the rubble they found pockets of still RED hot metal....

heres one about the pentagon...
pentagon....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The stuff dripping is molten metal, but is it molten steel? I can make solid metal into molten metal at extraordinarily low temperatures.

And as for metal being red hot days later...there's all sorts of ways that heat can be trapped. But red hot and molten are not equitable.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Why won't the media tell us about building seven? Is it just a coincidence Marvin P. Bush, the president's younger brother, was in a company called that provided security for the World Trade Center.


Um, yeah, it is. He was out of the company by the end of 2000...which was before the Bush government was in power.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Bush
[/quote]

K well you missed something in the text.

Walker was also Chairman and CEO of Stratesec/Securacom, whose board of directors included Marvin Bush, from 1999 to the company's liquidation in 2003. He had served as a director of the company since 1987. Securacom had security contracts at the World Trade Center, United Airlines, and Dulles International Airport.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirt_Walker
[/quote]

Ironically, in telling me that I missed something in the text, you proved that you missed something instead. The sentence that you want me to look at just said that Wirt Walker was Chairman/CEO of the company in question from 1999 to the liquidation in 2003. The appositive in the sentence was the only thing which mentioned Bush--but appositives are only used to redescribe a noun and are not generally described by the rest of the sentence.

It CATEGORICALLY DOES NOT SAY that Bush was part of the company until 2003. He, in fact, left in 2000.
[/quote]

K The part you missed is the fact that Wirt Walker is Bush's cousin.
Nepotism, convienient eh?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah... grade ass steel you can liquify on a propane burner... but not heat treated with intense fire proofing.... like i said believe what you want but... fire started by instantly incinerated kerosine doesnt melt metal like that... i have made thermite myself, and it burns through an engine block like a hot knife and butter



quinquestriatus said:


> Why won't the media tell us about building seven? Is it just a coincidence Marvin P. Bush, the president's younger brother, was in a company called that provided security for the World Trade Center.


Um, yeah, it is. He was out of the company by the end of 2000...which was before the Bush government was in power.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Bush
[/quote]

K well you missed something in the text.

Walker was also Chairman and CEO of Stratesec/Securacom, whose board of directors included Marvin Bush, from 1999 to the company's liquidation in 2003. He had served as a director of the company since 1987. Securacom had security contracts at the World Trade Center, United Airlines, and Dulles International Airport.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirt_Walker
[/quote]

Ironically, in telling me that I missed something in the text, you proved that you missed something instead. The sentence that you want me to look at just said that Wirt Walker was Chairman/CEO of the company in question from 1999 to the liquidation in 2003. The appositive in the sentence was the only thing which mentioned Bush--but appositives are only used to redescribe a noun and are not generally described by the rest of the sentence.

It CATEGORICALLY DOES NOT SAY that Bush was part of the company until 2003. He, in fact, left in 2000.
[/quote]

K The part you missed is the fact that Wirt Walker is Bush's cousin.
Nepotism, convienient eh?
[/quote]
oooo.... snap?

"It was reported to me by contractors we had been working with. Molten steel was encountered primarily during excavation of debris around the South Tower when large hydraulic excavators were digging trenches 2 to 4 meters deep into the compacted/burning debris pile. There are both video tape and still photos of the molten steel being "dipped" out by the buckets of excavators. I'm not sure where you can get a copy."


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> A few things:
> 
> 1.) Your signature is clearly in violation of the rules of this forum. (The byte size is too large by a factor of 5-6.)
> 
> ...


you guys give this man too much respect...








the people that run our countries are the ones with the $
$ equals power, and the ones with the $ and power are the people that get your car to start every day


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

skunkbud and that othr dude. as i said earlier, there was an 1 hour show on NG that had experts looking into the twin towers and the blow they suffered that day. they came to the conclusion that a collapse without adding any explosives was very likely.

but i guess you dont find NG interesting, they deal in mostly facts not speculation.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NG? national geographic? sweet... have to see it, as i said i am willing to look at anything that may help..

and i am using facts too... kerosene based jet fuel doesnt melt steel, and fire doesnt collapse buildings, or it never has before... even when planes have accidentally hit them... look at a famous baseball players accident


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Answer this, where was the airplane that hit the pentagon?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

"incinerated by jetfuel" dumbass.... but they could still id bodies when a TITANIUM based plane disappeared....

hahahahaaaaa


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> NG? national geographic? sweet... have to see it, as i said i am willing to look at anything that may help..
> 
> and i am using facts too... kerosene based jet fuel doesnt melt steel, and fire doesnt collapse buildings, or it never has before... even when planes have accidentally hit them... look at a famous baseball players accident


well its an old show watched it like a year ago. (and yes National Geaographic )
dont remember all of it but do remeber the conclusion.

what the people that claim this to be an government ordered "hit" do, is look at circumstantial evidence.
like the towers getting a new inshurance some time before the attack etc.
what they dont look at is the devestating fact based evidence of this being a terrorist attack.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> NG? national geographic? sweet... have to see it, as i said i am willing to look at anything that may help..
> 
> and i am using facts too... kerosene based jet fuel doesnt melt steel, and fire doesnt collapse buildings, or it never has before... even when planes have accidentally hit them... look at a famous baseball players accident


well its an old show watched it like a year ago. (and yes National Geaographic )
dont remember all of it but do remeber the conclusion.

what the people that claim this to be an government ordered "hit" do, is look at circumstantial evidence.
like the towers getting a new inshurance some time before the attack etc.
what they dont look at is the devestating fact based evidence of this being a terrorist attack.
[/quote]

What evidence?
A passport?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> NG? national geographic? sweet... have to see it, as i said i am willing to look at anything that may help..
> 
> and i am using facts too... kerosene based jet fuel doesnt melt steel, and fire doesnt collapse buildings, or it never has before... even when planes have accidentally hit them... look at a famous baseball players accident


well its an old show watched it like a year ago. (and yes National Geaographic )
dont remember all of it but do remeber the conclusion.

what the people that claim this to be an government ordered "hit" do, is look at circumstantial evidence.
like the towers getting a new inshurance some time before the attack etc.
what they dont look at is the devestating fact based evidence of this being a terrorist attack.
[/quote]

What evidence?
A passport?
[/quote]









thats it for me, have fun kids!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Why won't the media tell us about building seven? Is it just a coincidence Marvin P. Bush, the president's younger brother, was in a company called that provided security for the World Trade Center.


Um, yeah, it is. He was out of the company by the end of 2000...which was before the Bush government was in power.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Bush
[/quote]

K well you missed something in the text.

Walker was also Chairman and CEO of Stratesec/Securacom, whose board of directors included Marvin Bush, from 1999 to the company's liquidation in 2003. He had served as a director of the company since 1987. Securacom had security contracts at the World Trade Center, United Airlines, and Dulles International Airport.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirt_Walker
[/quote]

Ironically, in telling me that I missed something in the text, you proved that you missed something instead. The sentence that you want me to look at just said that Wirt Walker was Chairman/CEO of the company in question from 1999 to the liquidation in 2003. The appositive in the sentence was the only thing which mentioned Bush--but appositives are only used to redescribe a noun and are not generally described by the rest of the sentence.

It CATEGORICALLY DOES NOT SAY that Bush was part of the company until 2003. He, in fact, left in 2000.
[/quote]

K The part you missed is the fact that Wirt Walker is Bush's cousin.
Nepotism, convienient eh?
[/quote]

Uh-huh. Yeah, that's the part I missed. And that's the part you highlighted...oh, what? It wasn't? How strange...

I'll need better proof than the article you showed me as it says CLEARLY IF YOU KNOW HOW TO READ that there is no proof that the two are related. But thanks for playing.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> NG? national geographic? sweet... have to see it, as i said i am willing to look at anything that may help..
> 
> and i am using facts too... kerosene based jet fuel doesnt melt steel, and fire doesnt collapse buildings, or it never has before... even when planes have accidentally hit them... look at a famous baseball players accident


well its an old show watched it like a year ago. (and yes National Geaographic )
dont remember all of it but do remeber the conclusion.

what the people that claim this to be an government ordered "hit" do, is look at circumstantial evidence.
like the towers getting a new inshurance some time before the attack etc.
what they dont look at is the devestating fact based evidence of this being a terrorist attack.
[/quote]

So the guy doing the video uses circumstantial evidence such as the towers owner re-leasing the building to himself to get a new insurance policy of 3.5 billion specifically in the case of a terrorist attack, or that the gov't won't release video of the plane hitting the Pentagon, only 5 frames of the explosion- which is a 16 foot wide hole made by a jumbo jet with a wingspan over 100 feet wide- yet the video of the towers being hit is played over and over hundreds of times. But your reasonable evidence, which you say is fact based, is that this is a terrorist attack. What fact do you have?

I'd have never believed some idiot who told me all of this, but I watched the whole loosechange video and it's hard to argue it. Why would they have kept out forensics or FEMA and have only a building destruction company onto the grounds to start hauling it out the same week.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> NG? national geographic? sweet... have to see it, as i said i am willing to look at anything that may help..
> 
> and i am using facts too... kerosene based jet fuel doesnt melt steel, and fire doesnt collapse buildings, or it never has before... even when planes have accidentally hit them... *look at a famous baseball players accident*


small plane vs big plane?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

how would any form of destruction in the mid levels cause the lower 20 levels to absolutely dissappear, and if the plane hit the corner of the building, why didn't it topple, instead of falling straight down like a well planned demolition. And how can a jumbo jet that hit the pentagon leave a 16 foot wide hole of where it hit?

can anybody answer that?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

...nope


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Why won't the media tell us about building seven? Is it just a coincidence Marvin P. Bush, the president's younger brother, was in a company called that provided security for the World Trade Center.


Um, yeah, it is. He was out of the company by the end of 2000...which was before the Bush government was in power.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Bush
[/quote]

K well you missed something in the text.

Walker was also Chairman and CEO of Stratesec/Securacom, whose board of directors included Marvin Bush, from 1999 to the company's liquidation in 2003. He had served as a director of the company since 1987. Securacom had security contracts at the World Trade Center, United Airlines, and Dulles International Airport.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirt_Walker
[/quote]

Ironically, in telling me that I missed something in the text, you proved that you missed something instead. The sentence that you want me to look at just said that Wirt Walker was Chairman/CEO of the company in question from 1999 to the liquidation in 2003. The appositive in the sentence was the only thing which mentioned Bush--but appositives are only used to redescribe a noun and are not generally described by the rest of the sentence.

It CATEGORICALLY DOES NOT SAY that Bush was part of the company until 2003. He, in fact, left in 2000.
[/quote]

K The part you missed is the fact that Wirt Walker is Bush's cousin.
Nepotism, convienient eh?
[/quote]

Uh-huh. Yeah, that's the part I missed. And that's the part you highlighted...oh, what? It wasn't? How strange...

I'll need better proof than the article you showed me as it says CLEARLY IF YOU KNOW HOW TO READ that there is no proof that the two are related. But thanks for playing.
[/quote]

I thought you were smart enough to figure it out.
Here is a quote form the page you posted: The chairman of the board of Stratesec is Wirt Walker, a cousin of Marvin and George W. Bush. 
Now I sent you the other to show you how long he was chairman.
Before you post pages and accuse people of not being able to read them, you should read them in their entirety. maybe you should read it again.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

CHILI DOG: heres a link with tons of pics, vids, and personal accounts.... regarding hot metal in debris pile
http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/thermite.htm


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

^^HOLF f*ck LEARN TO QUOTE OR DONT QOUTE....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

this thing is still going on.........


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> ^^HOLF f*ck LEARN TO QUOTE OR DONT QOUTE....


learn to spell


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> ^^HOLF f*ck LEARN TO QUOTE OR DONT QOUTE....


learn to spell








[/quote]


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> how would any form of destruction in the mid levels cause the lower 20 levels to absolutely dissappear, and if the plane hit the corner of the building, why didn't it topple, instead of falling straight down like a well planned demolition. And how can a jumbo jet that hit the pentagon leave a 16 foot wide hole of where it hit?
> 
> can anybody answer that?


how could only one engine be found, and virtually no parts of the plane.... but they could still identify bodies after a TITANIUM SHELL was "vaporized"? how come theres no skid mark on the lawn, look at any other plane crash in the world... and you can see a LARGE path of destruction


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> ^^HOLF f*ck LEARN TO QUOTE OR DONT QOUTE....


learn to spell








[/quote]








[/quote]

Somebody better call the wambulance


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> ^^HOLF f*ck LEARN TO QUOTE OR DONT QOUTE....


learn to spell








[/quote]








[/quote]

Somebody better call the wambulance








[/quote]


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> ^^HOLF f*ck LEARN TO QUOTE OR DONT QOUTE....


learn to spell








[/quote]








[/quote]

Somebody better call the wambulance








[/quote]
or Dr. Phil


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:


> ^^HOLF f*ck LEARN TO QUOTE OR DONT QOUTE....


learn to spell








[/quote]

Get on prozac.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> ^^HOLF f*ck LEARN TO QUOTE OR DONT QOUTE....


learn to spell








[/quote]








[/quote]

Somebody better call the wambulance








[/quote]
or Dr. Phil








[/quote]









sorry about your brain


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

No need to apologize Timbo.
I am happy that I can think for myself.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> No need to apologize Timbo.
> I am happy that I can think for myself.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT MY BRAIN HOW? cause i can logically apply physics, chemestry, architecture, engineering and some deductive reasoning to come up with a COMPLETELY LOGICAL hypothesis? if the laws the entire world has obeyed for god knows how long PROVE its not possible... seriously what flash of thought in your head gives you the right to say that.... its like me saying that gravity doesnt exist because i dont like the thought of it... when every f*cking law in the books proves it does

"Never before in history has a steel high rise building collapsed simply because of fire. On 9/11, by coincidence, three such buildings collapsed in ten to fifteen seconds, almost freefall speed. In other words, if you dropped a brick from the top of the World Trade Center it would have taken about that time to hit the ground."

i never said you guys had to believe it, but that also means dont f*cking judge me for using laws and rules to proove my beliefs... if i was pulling this out of my ass i would understand but


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

That is actually a good point Skunk. If the pankcake theory were true it would have taken longer then 10-12 sec for each tower to collapse not to mention the fact that there would have been a stack of floors with support columns sticking out.

And then there is the fact that a B-25 Mitchell Bomber crashed into the Empire State building in the 40s, it is still standing.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

QQ, you quoted several things in your defense and claimed that the information was there. Obviously, it wasn't. Now, let's talk about the Wirt Walker thing. I can find no connection between the two except on conspiracy-minded websites. Where is your proof?


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> QQ, you quoted several things in your defense and claimed that the information was there. Obviously, it wasn't. Now, let's talk about the Wirt Walker thing. I can find no connection between the two except on conspiracy-minded websites. Where is your proof?


Read the article you posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Bush


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That's not proof; that's Wikipedia. I can find references for almost everything in the M.P. Bush article, but cannot find PROOF of the M.P. Bush/Walker connection. Find me proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> QQ, you quoted several things in your defense and claimed that the information was there. Obviously, it wasn't. Now, let's talk about the Wirt Walker thing. I can find no connection between the two except on conspiracy-minded websites. Where is your proof?


Wirt walker is irrelevent...







but wikipedia says this, even tho you dont trust it

"Walker was also Chairman and CEO of Stratesec/Securacom, whose board of directors included Marvin Bush, from 1999 to the company's liquidation in 2003. He had served as a director of the company since 1987. Securacom had security contracts at the World Trade Center, United Airlines, and Dulles International Airport.

Starting in 1982, Mr. Walker has been the Managing Director of Kuwait-American Corporation, a private investment firm, that was the main financier of both of the above companies.

Walker is the great-grandnephew of his namesake Wirt D. Walker (1860-1899), a successful railroad entrepreneur and philanthropist from Chicago who became blind and helped found the Art Institute of Chicago. They are descended from James M. Walker of New Hampshire. "
or here
http://www.commondreams.org/views03/0204-06.htm


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, he's quite relevant because of the specious claim made by QQ that M.P. Bush is his cousin.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

"Public records indicate that the firm, formerly named Securacom, had Bush on its board of directors. He was also listed as a significant shareholder. The firm, which is now named Stratesec, Inc., is located in Sterling, Va., a D.C. suburb, and emphasizes federal clients. Bush is no longer on the board.

Bush has not responded to repeated telephoned and emailed requests for comment.

The American Stock Exchange delisted Stratesec's stock in October 2002. (Securacom also had a contract to provide security at Los Alamos National Laboratories, notorious for its security breach.)

According to its present CEO, Barry McDaniel, the company had an ongoing contract to handle security at the World Trade Center "up to the day the buildings fell down." Yet instead of being investigated, the company and companies involved with it have benefited from legislation pushed by the Bush White House and rubber-stamped by Congressional Republicans. Stratesec, its backer KuwAm, and their corporate officers stand to benefit from limitations on liability and national-security protections from investigation provided in bills since 9/11."


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> SORRY ABOUT MY BRAIN HOW?


listen you asshat.."sorry about your brain" is from your avatar


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

"The company lists as government clients "the US Army, US Navy, US Air force, and the Department of Justice," in projects that "often require state-of-the-art security solutions for classified or high-risk government sites." In 2000, the US Army accounted for 29% of the company's earned revenues, or about $6.9 million.

The White House opposed an independent commission to investigate 9/11 until after the terrorism insurance protections and protections for security companies had safely passed Congress. It has also quietly intervened in lawsuits against United Airlines in New York, brought by relatives of the victims."

""You can have all the security systems in the world, but the people behind the systems make the difference." The Bush administration, says Sullivan, "spit in the faces" of the victims' families, in pushing for last-minute protections for foreign-owned security companies (in the Homeland Security bill). Sullivan points out that "not one single person" in an upper-level position has lost a job as a result of 9/11, "not in the FBI, CIA, FAA, DOT." As he sums up, "No accountability, no progress."

Cousins or not... really doesnt matter to me...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

quinquestriatus and Skunkbudfour20 you two need to just gay it up an d quit strocking eachers stupidity opps i mean egos...

AND BTW since i just wrote that your gay on the internet then it must be true, because ever thing you read on the internet is more true then things you see with your own eyes...

here are my credntials

certified gaydar technitian


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

nismo... great defense.... wow... speechless.... ? i can see laws of physics, and chemistry, architecture, and engineering with my own eyes... its what you are choosing not to see that is the problem... as none of the things i listed, change... gravity is a constant, and steel support beams dont fail from kerosine based fires... ever... not sometimes they do or maybe...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry about your brain


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> SORRY ABOUT MY BRAIN HOW?


listen you asshat.."sorry about your brain" is from your avatar








[/quote]

yeah, im sorry too...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> SORRY ABOUT MY BRAIN HOW?


listen you asshat.."sorry about your brain" is from your avatar








[/quote]

yeah, im sorry too...








[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> nismo... great defense.... wow... speechless.... ? i can see laws of physics, and chemistry, architecture, and engineering with my own eyes... its what you are choosing not to see that is the problem... as none of the things i listed, change... gravity is a constant, and steel support beams dont fail from kerosine based fires... ever... not sometimes they do or maybe...


the fire was much more fuel yhrn just jet fuel for one thing, do you honestly belive that twenty stories of a building begin to sandwich the structure that the floors would be able to hold the weight of the floors above fallign on them, if you belive that please send me some of the weed youve been smoking because sh*t isnt good enough..

and the very reason your claiming prove the biuldings were brought down in other was are the reasons your wrong..

lets not even get into the fact that these towers where a place of business you would never have crews of people going around the building spraying or planting chemicals and not raise interests

then of course yrou so call brilliant theory that only intellengent people that do research on the internet about to accept is stupid, do you honestly think two 100 plus story building will colapse to ten stories below ground and not caus such extensive damage to set fires and caus ground based structural damage enough to bring down 7? yeah if you look at the long shots of teh towers falling it looks like they go straight down butthey drop massive pieces of debris over an enormous area.. didi you ever see the towers? do you have a clue of the magnitude of this destructiona dn the close proximity of hte surrounding buildings..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> nismo... great defense.... wow... speechless.... ? i can see laws of physics, and chemistry, architecture, and engineering with my own eyes... its what you are choosing not to see that is the problem... as none of the things i listed, change... gravity is a constant, and steel support beams dont fail from kerosine based fires... ever... not sometimes they do or maybe...


the fire was much more fuel yhrn just jet fuel for one thing, do you honestly belive that twenty stories of a building begin to sandwich the structure that the floors would be able to hold the weight of the floors above fallign on them, if you belive that please send me some of the weed youve been smoking because sh*t isnt good enough..

and the very reason your claiming prove the biuldings were brought down in other was are the reasons your wrong..

lets not even get into the fact that these towers where a place of business you would never have crews of people going around the building spraying or planting chemicals and not raise interests
[/quote]

first of all thermite is a powder, made crudely of magnesium and rust, no spraying... and places of business are closed atleast 12 hours a day.... and if the top 20 stories had fallen off, or pancaked down onto the lower parts of the building i would believe you! but they didnt.... they freefell at the same speed any object would from that height, because of terminal velosity.... it would take 30, 40, 50 seconds longer if the top fell onto the bottom, and caused a chain reaction.... if it fell... i took 4 years of acrhitecture and engineering, and those buildings would most likely take the blow of 20 floors fallin onto them.... even physics professers agree with me....
just watch 30 contolled demolitions, and watch the twin towers fall, especially the last tower that fell, and they look strikingly similar.... they implode into the basement, they dont tip, or fall to one side even when one was hit directly in the corner...
because the world trade center was a place of business, nobody could pull up in front with a truck and not have anybody notice....

watch this nismo: and all you really could use it...
click



> that only intellengent people that do research on the internet about to accept is stupid, do you honestly think two 100 plus story building will colapse to ten stories below ground and not caus such extensive damage to set fires and caus ground based structural damage enough to bring down 7?


i never said research on the internet, i said applying LAWS that dont change, physics and chemistry... and i think it would have knocked over 7 or severely Fed its crew up, but not cleanly fall the entire building as happened

or this one... makes the point that explosives could have been installed up to a year previous






and yes, i have seen the towers, and have been in both of them...


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

What ever happened to those darn weapons of mass destruction we went to war over?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

even after watching this:




trying to prove "conspiracy theorists" wrong i am still hesitant

the other side of that:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nice vids but i dont need your cool aid


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

mmmkkk... another astounding rebuttle that makes me second guess my standings on the subject


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

okay everybody, i understand the awful criticism, but how can a jumbo jet crash into the pentagon and there are no bodies, one 16' wide hole, and an entire jet that was vaporized? Also with flight 93, how can a plane hit the ground and make a 10'x20' hole with a bunch of parts in it, no fire anywhere, and no bodies?

Just answer that and I'll listen. I found alot of things that were wrong with the move, or potentially wrong. Just prove me wrong about flight 93 or the pentagon.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> That's not proof; that's Wikipedia. I can find references for almost everything in the M.P. Bush article, but cannot find PROOF of the M.P. Bush/Walker connection. Find me proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If wikipedia is not proof, why did you bring it up?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> That's not proof; that's Wikipedia. I can find references for almost everything in the M.P. Bush article, but cannot find PROOF of the M.P. Bush/Walker connection. Find me proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If wikipedia is not proof, why did you bring it up?
[/quote]

Yeah there is going to be easy to find proof that would turn in the biggest gov't sabotage ever. Let me just google that, or check it out in the local library.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, let's say that Wikipedia is proof. Then how do you explain the contradictory nature between the two articles. Which is correct...the one with a statement that is only used on conspiracy-driven websites and debated even there or the one which says there is no proof and there is none?

I used Wikipedia to illustrate a point, not prove it.

pottsburg, that's not a sufficient argument. When you make an argument like the one ya'll are making, you have to have every single duck in a row and proven beyond a reasonable doubt. That's the way the world works--deal with it. I'm only asking for a proof on genealogy, which should be easily found since the Bushes are in the public eye and have been for almost two decades...not a proof of some of the other claims made here.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

well chili, it's not like it's debatable. There was no plane! The engines the found weren't out of 757's.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Um, wow...there was no wreckage identifiable as being from a 757 at the scene? That raises three questions:

1.) Why are there so many people willing to lie about it?

2.) Why is there photographic evidence to the contrary?

3.) Where exactly did Flight 77 (or whatever the number was) wind up?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

1) Why did the news reports that were live at the time say there was no signs of a plane, or that they saw a small passenger plane or helicopter ? Finally people all just heard what the only one source that was confident was saying: There was a jumbo jet.

2) Where's the photos?

3) Towards the end of the video, it showed that the airplanes for flight 77 and 93 are still in use.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.propagandamatrix.com/articles/d...031206video.htm


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

quinquestriatus said:


> Kind of what I thought. Instead of being someone elses voice box, I suggest you dig further and find your own truths about things. Dont use other peoples talking points because when you get asked to explain yourself and you cant, you look foolish. Night night.


Who are you the gov's little sheeple voicebox?
You prove to me the gov wasn't involved (without using the gov's points).
[/quote]

prove they were, without your irrational conspiracy theory points, o and while your at it prove gods existence or lack therof. some people....


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Funny stuff.
> I don't know how many times I have to tell some of you there is nothing I could say to change your minds.
> 
> And the thanks for pointing out signature issue, who ever thats was.
> ...


good points man... i believe the thermite thing is totally possible.... let me dig up a video real quick (please hold...







)
HERE IT IS... might have been posted before but 
[/quote]

that movie is a fraud and a travesty. i posted several times a documentary which shows that loose change is full of sh*t. here it is watch it and then realize that loose change is a self serving video meant to promote an ageenda and a preconcieved notion with little or no evidence to back it


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Loose Change is old news check out Improbable Collapse.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Stop bumping your thread..let it die :rasp:


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Okay, I watched the movie that picks loose change apart, now I can't believe I fell for the conspiracy. Although a few things are still fishy, like the owner of the twin towers leasing the building to himself for 99 years w/ a 3.5 billiion dollar policy(for the entire world trade center) that covers terrorism- and then tried to claim each plane as a seperate act of terrorism to rake in 7 billion.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Okay, I watched the movie that picks loose change apart, now I can't believe I fell for the conspiracy. Although a few things are still fishy, like the owner of the twin towers leasing the building to himself for 99 years w/ a 3.5 billiion dollar policy(for the entire world trade center) that covers terrorism- and then tried to claim each plane as a seperate act of terrorism to rake in 7 billion.


yeah and the katrina victims cant even get paid up from there insurance claims so they can move on and live..

insurance companies are scumbags


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Loose change is full of sh*t... i completely agree, but thats not the basis (or strong point by any means) of my argument, almost all the video links i posted were for visual reference....


----------

